# Cholla & Zoey Tiptoe Through the Tulips



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

We had an unusually warm day last week. Hedgie-Daddy & I broke out the cameras & took very, very quick pictures of Cholla & Zoey in the tulips. 
Here's Cholla


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Here's Zoey


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

ADORABLE!!!!! I love it!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Love the pictures!!  I'm so jealous you have tulips already... My tulips and daffodils are only a couple of inches tall.


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

Cute pictures  The last ones made me giggle, such a face, haha!


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

How pretty!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

D'awwww. I can't wait for it to warm up here - I don't really have much outdoor space living in a 5th floor flat, but I'll find somewhere!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks like they are hunting for dinner!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

They look very pretty. =)
And happy to be outside on the hunt D; lol
Hope to see more pretty flower pictures <3


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Awww, they look so happy to be outside!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love the pics, they looks so cute and innocent walking through the tulips


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such beautiful babies! Thank you for these gorgeous pictures. I remember once, I don't know if it was Nancy or HedgeMom, cautioning on ground temperature falling behind the temperature reading of the day. Just a cautious thought as we all get excited as spring finally comes.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You are right Shetland. Ground temperature at this time of year is still cold or cool even though the air may be warm. I think both we Nancy's used to comment on that. :lol: 

They are adorable and great pictures as usual.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh my, what little cuties!

Love the pics.


----------



## mary ellen (Mar 1, 2011)

*What adorable pictures of your cute hedgies among the colorful Tulips. How do their personalities differ, and could you tell when you bought them, what their temperments would be like? I haven't bought a hedgehog yet, but I want to know what to look for when choosing one out of a litter. Thanks again for sharing these pictures of Cholla and Zoey.*


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

shetland said:


> Such beautiful babies! Thank you for these gorgeous pictures. I remember once, I don't know if it was Nancy or HedgeMom, cautioning on ground temperature falling behind the temperature reading of the day. Just a cautious thought as we all get excited as spring finally comes.


Yes! Thanks for the reminder! I was hesitant to post the pictures. I don't want to encourage anyone to have their hedgies outside too early or for too long. 
We did take some precautions - I probably should have mentioned. Both of us had cameras. Put a hedgie down, click, click. Move hedgie, click, click. Run hedgie back inside. Repeat for the 2nd hedgie. Neither hedgie was out for more than 60 seconds. 
However, thinking it over, even that isn't worth the risk. 


mary ellen said:


> *What adorable pictures of your cute hedgies among the colorful Tulips. How do their personalities differ, and could you tell when you bought them, what their temperments would be like? I haven't bought a hedgehog yet, but I want to know what to look for when choosing one out of a litter. Thanks again for sharing these pictures of Cholla and Zoey.*


 We got Cholla from a breeder & he was just the first hedgie I held. I fell in love instantly. Probably wouldn't have mattered which hedgie it was.  
Zoey was a re-home. Her previous owner couldn't keep her. She was already 1 1/2 years old when we got her. At first, she was very huffy, but we have been working with her alot & now - she's such a sweetheart cuddler. 
I think that if you are committed to spending time with your hedgie, are patient and gentle. You will love your hedgie no matter what personality they have. You will find that even the grumpy things they do endear them to you. Keep reading the threads - especially in the behaviour section & you will encounter lots of different personalities.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Those pictures are so pretty and colorful! The expression in the last picture is priceless. It's warming up here, but is so windy that I would be afraid of my girls flying away if I took them outside right now. :lol:


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

Lovely pictures!

I can't wait until all the snow here is gone and I can take Yoshi out for his first outdoor play time.  Unfortunately, it could still be another month before the snow is all gone. xD


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm excited to get my hedgies out too, I wish I had some pretty flowers already in bloom for pictures  Temperatures here have been in the 80's for weeks now so its nice and toasty. Please no one throw anything at me, my family already threatened it since they are up North and said its still cold up there lol


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I smell a tip-toeing through the tulip painting coming from this!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: You know me so well! I have hundreds of pictures from Garvin Gardens. They have about 50,000 tulips booming. Obviously, I couldn't (wouldn't) take the hedgies. But I did want some kind of comparison pictures. Probably should have just put them on the living room floor though. 
We'll see if I ever have time to paint them!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Those are just awesome pics PJM. So colourful
I miss spring flowers  daffodils are my favourites.
If i had a pic of Ralph outside right now, he'd be bundled up and standing on a pair of skis...
Jealous of your Spring-iness :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

gorgeous


----------

